# Naked Rain



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pretty girl. Is she a Desertreef puppy?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at those big, round, silver paws! CUTE!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would kill to be that skinny........she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! and PERFECT!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a pretty girl. Is she a Desertreef puppy?


No, she's from a hobby breeder/groomer; she has Graphic & Safari lines in the mix. Coming from a "field" interest (30 years of "field" Weimaraners), I don't favor "show" lines. On the other hand, being here, on this island, I didn't want another Weimaraner, nor a Poodle bred for the field. I am still interested to see what she will do when turned loose in the woods.

I find it interesting that she seemed to exhibit more interest in her surroundings today, after her "haircut". I knew there was a dog under all that ... (the legs are really uneven, but we'll work on that, lol).

=====================

Geoffrey Chaucer, _Troilus and Criseyde: Book II, Prohemium_

Ye knowe eek, that in forme of speche is chaunge
With-inne a thousand yeer, and wordes tho
That hadden prys, now wonder nyce and straunge
Us thinketh hem; and yet they spake hem so,
And spedde as wel in love as men now do;
Eek for to winne love in sondry ages,
In sondry londes, sondry ben usages.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Look at those big, round, silver paws! CUTE!


I admit, she's about the cutest dog I've ever had, and I think she could be the smartest one too. My guess is that the big, round, silver paws are going to be a magnet for burrs of all kinds though, and will have to go ... we'll see ....


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

macker905 said:


> I would kill to be that skinny........she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! and PERFECT!


Thank you macker905 ! Did you see her hair before ? She looked _huge _!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Rain is beautiful!!! I love the picture of her sleeping!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

love her coloring and her face, her expressions...how old is she?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

She's beautiful.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's purty!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Rain looks fabulous! Must feel nice and cool! What a beautiful shot with her at the water!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Simply beautiful! I love her name.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

she looks fabulous, and I totally love the colors!!! its gorgous!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Simply beautiful! I love her name.


I agree!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

> Rain is beautiful!!! I love the picture of her sleeping!


Thank you, *cavon*! She is quite a _sea change _from Weimaraners ~~~!



> love her coloring and her face, her expressions...how old is she?


Thank you, *Jesse's Mom*. I do think she is smiling more; she had a big day & we got through it together. She is a year old.




> she's purty!


Thank you, *faerie*. Her inner beauty is shining through too !



> Rain looks fabulous! Must feel nice and cool! What a beautiful shot with her at the water!


Thank you, *schpeckie*. Now, when she's ready, I won't have a heart attack about her getting right in there !



> Simply beautiful! I love her name.


Thank you, *Gorky*. She is also known as "liquid sunshine".



> she looks fabulous, and I totally love the colors!!! its gorgous!


Thank you, *Izzie*, & *thank you all* for such a tremendous boost to my confidence. I have alot of learnin' to do with this girl !


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I think she looks smashing and I bet she feels a lot better with the winter coat Put in the closet for the summer LOL.....


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

> I agree!


Thank you, penny_ann !



> I think she looks smashing and I bet she feels a lot better with the winter coat Put in the closet for the summer LOL.....


Thank you, pudlemom; I don't think she'll ever need that coat again as long as we're living down here, since the winters are, for the most part, like _slightly_ cooler summers ~~~


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Her name is beautiful just like her. Sweet little story about her day. Pretty face!
_


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> _Her name is beautiful just like her. Sweet little story about her day. Pretty face!
> _


Thank you, spoospirit !


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beauty!!
She looks so majestic!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks lovely. Love the pics


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I_ love_ Rain! She has such a great look to her. And I think she'll do wonders in the woods. Judging from that feather in her mouth, I'd say she's a real nature lover! She really is a nice looking girl, and I adore her color.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

> What a beauty!!
> She looks so majestic!


Wow! Thank you,rubymom ! Our heads are getting a bit swollen with all these responses. 

Rain was positively bouncing off the walls this morning, so I went for a long walk with her while she revelled in feeling the breeze on her body. She met people and dogs along the way: it is time to socialize her, I think. She was wonderful !



> She looks lovely. Love the pics


Thank you, Trillium ! I had basically stopped taking photos, but perhaps Rain and this forum will get me to start taking more. She's quite photogenic, I think. 

I


> love Rain! She has such a great look to her. And I think she'll do wonders in the woods. Judging from that feather in her mouth, I'd say she's a real nature lover! She really is a nice looking girl, and I adore her color.


Thank you, Chagall's mom ! She found that feather on our first little walk after her "shearing" --- I thought it was a good sign too ! She wants to play with or herd (?) the deer. Of course, she frightens them right now, jumping up in the air & running, so we have to work on that. The fawns are coming soon !


----------

